# 비속어인데요, 무슨 뜻일까요...



## alice313

안녕하세요.
먼저 비속어라 죄송합니다.

사람들이 쓰는 '똥싸네', '똥싼다' 라는 말이 무슨 말인지 도통 감이 안 오는데요.
대충 '헛소리 하지 말아라'라는 뜻인 건 알겠는데 왜 저런 말이 나온걸까요?ㅎㅎ
본인들에게 물어봐도 웃기만 하고 모른다는데, 어떻게 생각하시나요?


----------



## terredepomme

제가 알기로는 '헛소리 하지 말아라'가 맞을 겁니다.
딱히 굳이 어원을 설명할 필요는 없는 단순한 비유적 표현이라고 생각합니다.
배설하는 것과 같은 실없는 소리라는 거죠.
대변을 욕의 의미로 사용하는 것은 어느 언어에서나 찾아볼 수 있습니다.
오스트리아 독일어에도 geh scheißen(가서 똥싸라, 꺼져라)라는 표현이 있죠.


----------



## Superhero1

제가 중학생일 때, 친구들이 사용하던 표현이네요.

'웃기고 있네', '지랄하네' 등의 의미로 사용했던 것 같습니다.


terredepomme님은 언어 능통자인 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ 좋은 설명 잘 보고 갑니다.


----------



## coolbrz

주로 나이가 어린 10대에서 주로 사용하는 말로 , 감정이 좋은 상태에선 별로 안나오는 단어라고 생각 됩니다.


----------

